# This year in triathlon



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Jan 2013)

What you up to?

I've been contemplating giving it a proper go this year (after illness and injury put me out of the last sprint tri of the year in 2012)


----------



## DCLane (13 Jan 2013)

I'm doing my first (and 2nd):

- Skipton sprint tri in April; 400m Pool/20k/5k
- Yorkshire tri in July, Olympic distance; 1500m OW/40k/10k

Training's going OK, although I've decided I don't like running


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (13 Jan 2013)

I know that feeling. I ran for the first time in months on tuesday night. Sub 35min 5k which for time of year/and current hibernation weight, isn't shoddy 

Something in the back of mind is telling me to rejoin my local Leisure Center and hit a swim session. Perhaps the threat of snow! 

Must find my poolmate watch


----------



## ziggys101 (13 Jan 2013)

Did 2 sprints last year so this year I've signed up for:

Wilmslow Tri 400m Pool/20k/5k - 12 May
Little Bever Tri 1500m OW/40k/10k - 9 Jun
Blithfield Tri 750m OW/20k/5k - 4 Aug
Derby Tri 400m Pool/18k/5k - 15 Sept

As well as my local Half Marathon and the Midland Monster Sportive that should keep me busy for the year


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jan 2013)

If I still had my younger, lighter, unclotted and non-arthritic body then I'd have loved to have a go at a triathlon, but since I don't, I have to say - _I'm out!_


----------



## Arsen Gere (14 Jan 2013)

My 'A' races are european champs, standard distance this time, a bit of fun really out in Turkey for a week. Then Bolton Ironman again.
I probably took on too much last season and it left me with achilles problems which are on the mend.
So 3 early season duathlons, Keswick standard distance and few sprints.


----------



## carolonabike (14 Jan 2013)

My first ever duathlon, Stokesley on the 24th March. I'm also contemplating the Sun City duathlon. The problem is it's only two weeks after Skokesley and then that's it for the year. I probably need another year to build up the courage to do a triathlon.



Arsen Gere said:


> I probably took on too much last season and it left me with achilles problems which are on the mend.


 
Yes you did. And I told you so, but did you listen?


----------



## bathtub (14 Jan 2013)

Hope to qualify for World Champs standard distance in Hyde Park.
After experiencing the Olympic Triathlon as a Games Maker I think this years World Champs are going to be awesome.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (15 Jan 2013)

Arsen Gere said:


> My 'A' races are european champs, standard distance this time, a bit of fun really out in Turkey for a week. Then Bolton Ironman again.
> I probably took on too much last season and it left me with achilles problems which are on the mend.
> So 3 early season duathlons, Keswick standard distance and few sprints.


 
I cracked and signed up to Bolton this year. Not done the full IM distance before, only a couple of middle distance races. The target is the cutoff time  Need to get the bike miles in and soon :-) Also doing Outlaw half in June.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (15 Jan 2013)

bathtub said:


> Hope to qualify for World Champs standard distance in Hyde Park.
> After experiencing the Olympic Triathlon as a Games Maker I think this years World Champs are going to be awesome.


 
I did Hyde Park in 2011. It's a great race and atmosphere


----------



## amasidlover (15 Jan 2013)

Wilmslow Tri 400m Pool/23k/6.2k - May
Deva (Chester) Triathlon - 1.5k/40k/10k - June
Manchester (Salford Quays) - 1.5k/40k/10k - August
South Manchester (Wilmslow redux) - 400m Pool/23k/6.2k - September

Bit of a step up from last year (3 sprints)... I'm using Joe Friel's triathlon training bible to guide my training this year. 

Deva is a qualifier for the worlds, but unless my times radically improve I'll be some way off qualifying.


----------



## Arsen Gere (16 Jan 2013)

Ghost Donkey said:


> I cracked and signed up to Bolton this year. Not done the full IM distance before, only a couple of middle distance races. The target is the cutoff time  Need to get the bike miles in and soon :-) Also doing Outlaw half in June.


 
I usually build up my swim while the weather is against us. I get used to doing 4k's so they don't matter. Remember you are going to need a couple of weeks taper in to Bolton and may need a week or so after Outlaw half to get back up to distance.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (16 Jan 2013)

Arsen Gere said:


> I usually build up my swim while the weather is against us. I get used to doing 4k's so they don't matter. Remember you are going to need a couple of weeks taper in to Bolton and may need a week or so after Outlaw half to get back up to distance.



Thanks. I'm planning on doing back to back (2x1hr) club swim sessions as soon as the current work on our house has finished. Once open water swimming starts I'll keep up with 2 hr sessions there instead. Doing plenty of running at the moment and building up the distance too. I'll ease off the volume when the bike picks up. The bike worries me most as I've not done much lately so need to build from a none existent base. I think I'll need a little taper before the outlaw half so really need to get some decent century rides in well before June to get the miles in my legs.

Are you up for another blistering time this year? You may well have finished by the time I set off running ::-D:


----------



## Arsen Gere (17 Jan 2013)

[quote=" 
Are you up for another blistering time this year? You may well have finished by the time I set off running ::-D:[/quote]

Not sure how my season is going to pan out TBH. I have an achilles injury and can't run at the mo. But if it settles down I'm chasing a place in Hawaii. It's an ego trip really.


----------



## Ghost Donkey (18 Jan 2013)

Arsen Gere said:


> It's an ego trip really.


 
That's a bit harsh on yourself. There's nothing wrong with trying to achieve something of this level. Some aspects are out of your control too. Anyone can have a mechanical, it depends who else turns up on the day etc (no disrespect meant to you by this). A finish time could get you a place one year and not another depending what times the competition get and if there is a roll down. I always fancied a roll down place for Vegas but my finish time at Wimbleball last year (over 7hrs) would have needed pretty much every other finisher in the race to turn down a place first .


----------



## Nocode (24 Jan 2013)

Like @DCLane I'll be doing my first and second tri this year. Currently;

Crystal Palace Sprint - May - 750m Pool/20k/5k
Windsor Olympic - June - 1.5km OW/40k/10k

Currently just in the base training stage; cycling to from work 3 times a week (14 mile round-trip), running twice a week (inc long run) and swimming once a week.
Need to probably do more sessions in the pool and pull together a specific training plan for May/June very soon.
Also, just bought a wetsuit so need to get some open water swimming experience ahead of Windsor in June. When do open water venues typically open? April?


----------



## edwardd67 (24 Jan 2013)

Bishopbriggs sprint 750m pool. 20k , 5k 5th May
Etap Caledonia 12th May


----------



## Jmetz (29 Jan 2013)

I'm doing the wilmslow tri as a few have mentioned above and the Wakefield Olympic. 

First sessions back in the water this week since august- feeling it. Give me running and cycling any day.


----------



## Peter Armstrong (29 Jan 2013)

Yay, First triathlon for me too this year, Ribby Hall in aprill!!!!


----------



## Idoru (31 Jan 2013)

My wife read out the list of tris from her diary yesterday... When I pointed out I hadn't entered any of them she said "well, you're running, cycling and swimming... What are you waiting for?". I swear she's taken out a hefty life insurance policy on me


----------



## Peter Armstrong (31 Jan 2013)

Idoru said:


> My wife read out the list of tris from her diary yesterday... When I pointed out I hadn't entered any of them she said "well, you're running, cycling and swimming... What are you waiting for?". I swear she's taken out a hefty life insurance policy on me


 
I like the fact you have fallout 3 pic as your profile.........arr good times.


----------

